# Stock keyboard



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone have the stock Bionic keyboard apk? I've looked around here and XDA but I can't seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## Duckkarl (Jun 16, 2011)

fender890 said:


> Does anyone have the stock Bionic keyboard apk? I've looked around here and XDA but I can't seem to find it. Thanks!


 http://db.tt/ZMi3E8k5

There you go.


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!

EDIT: Ok sorry, I thought I would just install this but, when I try to it says " Not installed".

Where do I go from here? Thanks again.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

fender890 said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Ok sorry, I thought I would just install this but, when I try to it says " Not installed".
> 
> Where do I go from here? Thanks again.


If your on a deodexed rom (and who isn't) make sure the keyboard is deodexed. Use root explorer to move it to system app and reset the permissions to whatever the existing keyboard is and change the extension on the old keyboard from. Apk to .bak_ I don't know if this will work as devs link keyboards to different things for different reasons and the stock one may not jive with the rom. Let me know if it doesn't work and we'll figure it out.
If it keeps force closing change the bak on the stocker back to Apk.


----------

